# Update: Chief's player Jovan Belcher was not the father



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Kansas City Chiefs player Jovan Belcher shot dead his girlfriend and committed suicide after she told him he was not the father of their baby | Mail Online


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't condone the shooting of course. But I can understand his rage.


But as was said above, he was probably doing plenty of women on the side.




It's a mess.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> I don't condone the shooting of course. But I can understand his rage.
> 
> 
> But as was said above, he was probably doing plenty of women on the side.
> ...


Why should anybody assume he was cheating? Is it because they weren't married? Or, because some assume that "all guys cheat"?


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> I don't condone the shooting of course. But I can understand his rage.
> 
> 
> But as was said above, he was probably doing plenty of women on the side.
> ...


What the hell ? Where did it say he was doing other women ?

Also

Jovan Belcher’s mother angrily denies report she told investigators that her son and girlfriend argued about paternity of their baby


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

"Hours earlier, Belcher had a boozy dinner with another woman and spent the night at her apartment before going home, sources told The Post yesterday."

Kansas City Chiefs linebacker Jovan Belcher spent night with other woman before murder-suicide - NYPOST.com


----------



## FryFish (Sep 18, 2012)

Making a guy unknowingly raise another mans kid is the second worst thing you can do to him... Jovan did the worst...


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I wonder if this is more common that people think. My cousin is a detective for a major metropolitan department and she's told me that she's had two cases of family eliminators and with both of them this has been the story.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

FryFish said:


> Making a guy unknowingly raise another mans kid is the second worst thing you can do to him... Jovan did the worst...


Apparently no one knows if he is the father of this baby. He was accusing her, saying that he was not the father. 

He could have had a paternity test done instead of shooting her. Go figure.

Killing her is the very worst thing he could have done to her.. and he did it.


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

hookares said:


> Why should anybody assume he was cheating? Is it because they weren't married? Or, because some assume that "all guys cheat"?


I think it's more because NFL players can basically snap their fingers and they've got more ***** waiting for them than half a city block. That certainly doesn't mean they all cheat, but plenty of them do.

Did Belcher? /shrug


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> "Hours earlier, Belcher had a boozy dinner with another woman and spent the night at her apartment before going home, sources told The Post yesterday."
> 
> Kansas City Chiefs linebacker Jovan Belcher spent night with other woman before murder-suicide - NYPOST.com



The NY Post is not the most reliable source, but if he did it after finding out that he was not the father of the baby, it would be a little more understandable.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

I just think the entire situation is tragic. Now a man in Conn shot up a school killing children. What he hell is going on in our society. When are people going to wake up and start recognizing the problems we are really facing so that tragedies like this can be prevented.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

I guess this is just one more case where I haven't attempted to "measure up".
I paid unknowingly, to raise two different guys' kids and never considered murdering anybody for retribution.
It can happen to anybody who spends over twenty years working more than twelve hours a day and six to seven days a week.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

I believe someone owes me an apology for asking how messed up in the head I was for suggesting infidelity as a possible factor.....

As for his rage, I am not surprised. I am willing to bet that if more guys knew about their paternity, or lack thereof, then we might hear of more cases like this. 

And while cheating is horrible, and he probably was cheating, being young, successful, and rich, that doesn't excuse this. 
Cheating doesn't give one spouse permission to go out and have a revenge affair. 
And cuckolding a man is the worst crime to him. Pretty much telling him "You aren't a good enough man to father my children, so I got someone else to do it. I just expect you to raise them." 

It would be curious though, to see how the courts would've handled it had it not ended so tragically. Would they still have forced him to pay child support? On a child that wasn't biologically his? How would the child be affected? The mother? Would the real father step forward, or be searched for?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Broken at 20 said:


> I believe someone owes me an apology for asking how messed up in the head I was for suggesting infidelity as a possible factor.....
> 
> As for his rage, I am not surprised. I am willing to bet that if more guys knew about their paternity, or lack thereof, then we might hear of more cases like this.
> 
> ...


They were not married. So that gives him a very big out on the paternity issue.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's not even known if paternity was the issue. No one has said that the baby is not his baby.

In some reports his mother says that they were arguing over paternity. But in others she says that she has no doubt that the baby his and she intends to raise the child.


==================== from article ==================

"I talked to the lead detective, and he said not one witness has come forward mentioning paternity," Snapp said. 

Police interviewed Belcher's mother, Cheryl Shepherd, and she is whom the Postsaid mentioned the paternity issue. Shepherd was at the couple's home on Crysler Avenue caring for Zoey when the shooting occurred, and she called 911.

FULL COVERAGE: Every story on Belcher tragedy

"She did not mention anything at all regarding an argument over paternity," Snapp said.


Police: Belcher, Perkins weren't fighting over paternity


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> They were not married. So that gives him a very big out on the paternity issue.


Not in Kansas. I know, because I live here. 

Most states, have this frame of mind:
If your name is on the birth certificate, you got one year to prove you're not the daddy. 

But it tends to take more than 1 year for non-daddy traits to begin to emerge, unless they are blantantly obvious. (like, different race, or something odd like you both have brown eyes and they have blue eyes, or a blood factor) 

Kansas law: If you live with a child for one year, and that child does not have an active father in its life, then you just became that daddy. You don't have to be married. 
Somewhere in there. Don't ask me where. I just know it is. (Thank you Business Law I)


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

Apparently he WAS cheating though. 

Police report paints dark picture of Jovan Belcher case - NFL.com


----------



## bouillon (Nov 13, 2012)

Him not being the father might have been something he just told his mother after killing his girlfriend. Turns out he had been seeing another woman for at least two months prior, even talked about shooting the child's mother... So the paternity thing might not be true, there was certainly infidelity though. Whatever the case anything resulting in a loss of life is horrible. Only time will tell how much more comes up.


Police reports shed light on Jovan Belcher’s death spiral - KansasCity.com


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

UPDATE 12-15-12, 5:00 P.M. EST: Jovan Belcher’s mother, Cheryl Shepherd, denies telling investigators that her son questioned baby Zoey’s paternity before killing girlfriend, Kasandra Perkins, as reported by The New York Post.


“It’s a lie. It’s all a lie,” Cheryl Shepherd told the New York Daily News. “That’s my grandbaby and it was wrong for them to put that out there. That is Jovan’s baby and it is my grandbaby.

“You are hearing it from the horse’s mouth. Zoey is Jovan’s baby and my grand baby. I have never had any doubt.”


Jovan Belcher’s Mother On Murder-Suicide: They Argued After He Questioned Paternity | Breaking News for Black America


----------



## bouillon (Nov 13, 2012)

Maybe she is denying that he told her that because the kid is going to get a huge payout from the NFL for her dad's death? Who knows...

Jovan Belcher


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Broken at 20 said:


> Not in Kansas. I know, because I live here.
> 
> Most states, have this frame of mind:
> If your name is on the birth certificate, you got one year to prove you're not the daddy.
> ...


Well he did not live with the baby for a year. We don't know if his name is on the bc. 

The baby has darker skin than the mother's... more like Jovan's skin color (so who knows).

His mother denies saying that there was a fight over the paternity.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, until they do paternity test, and release the results, we'll never know. 

But I doubt that will happen. 
The mother wants to think that is her grandchild. So I doubt she'll want to do a test to know the truth or not. She wants to have something to hold onto from her son, and right now, that grand child is it. 

And let's say she does do a test to figure out. 
Well, would she want the results of that test published for the entire world to see? Would you want your family's dirty laundry posted on the news for half of America to see?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

He had at least 1 girlfriend on the side. He send via text, message in which he threatened to kill Kasandra".. it was apparently premeditated murder.


"Former Kansas City Chiefs linebacker Jovan Belcher sent a text message to a secret girlfriend less than two months ago saying he "would shoot" longtime girlfriend Kasandra Perkins "if she didn't leave him alone," according to police reports obtained by the Kansas City Star."

Don't know how anyone can have sympathy for this guy. He ended up being a cold blooded murderer. Then kills himself taking the coward's way out.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

What a wonderful man.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Broken at 20 said:


> Well, until they do paternity test, and release the results, we'll never know.
> 
> But I doubt that will happen.
> The mother wants to think that is her grandchild. So I doubt she'll want to do a test to know the truth or not. She wants to have something to hold onto from her son, and right now, that grand child is it.
> ...


I agree. This poor child was born into a horrible situation. At least she has one person who gives a crap about her.


----------

